# Ozonics



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Has anyone used the new technology in scent control ozonics?
www.ozonicshunting.com 
Its a machine that you face downwind thats suspose to eliminate all odors that are within the ozone curtain it makes. Its kind of expensive machine but if it works then it might be worth it. I do alot of groundblind hunting and sometimes no matter how much scent control you do the deer still can smell something.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

I would absolutely never buy it, they can invent whatever they want but I dont think you can ever truly trick a whitetails nose.. Now if you have the money to spend it definately wont hurt your chances!.. i.e wearing all the scentlock gear, using the shampoos, body washes, detergants, etc etc.. and also using the ozionics.. It might bring your human odor down a few notches.. I believe they definately can still smell you but maybe not as quite of an intense odor if that makes sense? I guess I just have other things on my list to purchase before all the scent killer hype..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Deer are not that bright.

Using common sense approaches to bring your human scent down to the slightest levels possible, and perhaps utilizing some cover scents are usually enough to "fool" a deers nose. Ive had hundreds of deer in my wind, they smelled me (I dont care what your using, they WILL smell you if they're in your scent stream) but they either A) couldn't quite pinpoint what the smell was, or B) I had managed my scent and brought it down to a non-alarming level.

Now a coyote, sorry, you'll NEVER fool his nose. A coyotes nose kicks the snot out of a deers.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

This might sound crazy but I rolled in a patch of wormwood for like 2 min. the other night after spraying down with primos silver xp (JUNK) The wind was blowing 10 mph from the completely wrong direction and i wound up sticking a 4 1/2 yr. old 138 and change 4x4 dead down wind. I give all credit to the wormwood! :beer:


----------

